# Zeiss ZE 35 f/1.4 Tomorrow



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_4922" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-4922" title="zeiss35" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/zeiss35.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Zeiss ZE 35 f/1.4 Tomorrow?</p></div>
<p><strong>Joy

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Zeiss continues to add to their Canon mount (ZE) lineup with a 35mm f/1.4.</span></strong></p>
<p>Apparently this lens will be announced tomorrow.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><em>Thanks Dubuis</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## kubelik (Sep 1, 2010)

from what I've read, Nikon bodies can now autofocus with Zeiss lenses ... do we have any idea if canons will be able to do the same soon? or if not, why its not possible?


----------



## J-Man (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think Zeiss have any AF lenses for Nikon, just AF conformation. 
http://www.zeiss.ca/c12567a8003b58b9/Contents-Frame/fe95a378f154142dc12572c7003896b8

If you want Zeiss glass to AF on Canon , look here http://en.conurus.com/shop.php


----------



## DeeWee (Sep 1, 2010)

Launched: http://bit.ly/d6QQKO

The lens is quite substantial at 850g, that's almost 50% more than the Canon version. Can't wait to see a review of this...


----------

